
Robotic arm slows down to avoid the uncanny valley - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/07/this-robotic-arm-slows-down-to-avoid-the-uncanny-valley/
======
mdorazio
It's interesting that movement _delay_ rather than just movement speed is
important to feeling "correct" to people interacting with it. It never really
occurred to me that a humanoid thing reacting too quickly would be unnerving.

